# A little bragg for Havoc



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Havoc earned his tracking certification today.
















The AKC requires dogs to pass a TD like certification test before they can enter a tracking test. 

We were in a match today and earned the certification. He was the only dog to pass.

Havoc is a puppy head and has been on again off again for a long time so I am pleased that he passed. I really did not expect it. I sent off the entry for the official test today so hope we make the draw.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

That's not a little bragg!!

Way to go Havoc!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yay! That's wonderful, congratulations.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG Havoc and Kathy!!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations Havoc and Kathy!!! I had no doubts, to be honest


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is awesome!!! Congratulations! I cannot wait to hear when he gets his TD.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, great accomplishment!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

that is awesome!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT Kathy.. congratulations!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Great job!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats, I hope you get the draw soon, I know how hard this can be.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And this weekend coming up we are entered in his first "real" show. We are going to start in Rally Obedience and I hope to have earned his first title before we move to Oklahoma on May 1. 

He is beginning to come together and show me some glimpses of the mature dog he is going to be. 

One of the judges commented that they could have tied an 80 pound weight to me and he still would hauled me down the track, he was on a rail yesterday and ran a 455 yard track in 8 minutes. 

He only got off once on the last leg and both myself and the judges think the weather conditions actually pulled the secnt up the side of the hill and he drifted with it. He got off about 15 feet which is a lot but he came back to the track and found the glove. Had he continued to drfit uphill he would overshot the glove. Otherwise he was on top of the track, head down and pulling the entire way.

Good boy!!! I am very proud of his wotk ethic. He is just happy to go out and do stuff with me and make me happy.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome job!!!! Now onto the "real deal"


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats to you and Havoc!


----------

